# BRUTALE V2 DNA75C Mod



## Ash

So, as Uncle Rob has mentioned before, There are 3 Great Mod Makers from Finland, Joni - CLZ / Joni - Brutale / Teppo - Wapari. I currently Have a Wapari Nano which has been in permanent use since 3 weeks now. It is so small but also so easy to carry. I simply love using it.

Today I received the Brutale V2 DNA75C. Wow. What a mod, Beautiful to look at but also very easy to hold and damn light. Their work is perfection to detail. Very well presented and when you open the box, you are simply mesmerised. I opted for Ivory Juma Body with Purple Juma Tube and fire button. What I love with these guys is that you can customise to your liking.

Expecting my CLZ X in very soon as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## RayDeny

That right there is gorgeous Ash.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Oh wow that is beautifull but i can smell the HE category of this. Hope it brings you many happy vapes. I am envious but not wanting to buy similar. Wow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow that is just so beautiful @Ash! How is the DNA75C?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

That chip and screen is just perfect. It is so easy to work with and no pc needed. Simply stunning

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Just wow!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Ash , beauty is an understatement, simply outstanding. I think craftsmanship is put to the test. Winner!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bryce

Wow bro i am speechless that is one good looking mom i am glws

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium

Is it plastic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Ash said:


> So, as Uncle Rob has mentioned before, There are 3 Great Mod Makers from Finland, Joni - CLZ / Joni - Brutale / Teppo - Wapari. I currently Have a Wapari Nano which has been in permanent use since 3 weeks now. It is so small but also so easy to carry. I simply love using it.
> 
> Today I received the Brutale V2 DNA75C. Wow. What a mod, Beautiful to look at but also very easy to hold and damn light. Their work is perfection to detail. Very well presented and when you open the box, you are simply mesmerised. I opted for Ivory Juma Body with Purple Juma Tube and fire button. What I love with these guys is that you can customise to your liking.
> 
> Expecting my CLZ X in very soon as well.
> 
> View attachment 101690
> 
> 
> View attachment 101691
> 
> 
> View attachment 101692


Stunning @Ash! That is gorgeous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Strontium said:


> Is it plastic?


Thermoset plastic. I think they make knife handles from it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ash said:


> So, as Uncle Rob has mentioned before, There are 3 Great Mod Makers from Finland, Joni - CLZ / Joni - Brutale / Teppo - Wapari. I currently Have a Wapari Nano which has been in permanent use since 3 weeks now. It is so small but also so easy to carry. I simply love using it.
> 
> Today I received the Brutale V2 DNA75C. Wow. What a mod, Beautiful to look at but also very easy to hold and damn light. Their work is perfection to detail. Very well presented and when you open the box, you are simply mesmerised. I opted for Ivory Juma Body with Purple Juma Tube and fire button. What I love with these guys is that you can customise to your liking.
> 
> Expecting my CLZ X in very soon as well.
> 
> View attachment 101690
> 
> 
> View attachment 101691
> 
> 
> View attachment 101692


Beautiful mod @Ash
Hope you njoy her. Got a name yet?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

This thread is Brutale.

Congrats @Ash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

That is one sexy AF mod @Ash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Strontium said:


> Is it plastic?



JUMA is a high grade, modern raw material for the manufacture of components and works of art. JUMA consists of a mixture of different mineral base materials compounded with a resin component.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Wowee @Ash - that mod is unusual

Its stunning in a totally different way - and the shape...

I think it would be perfectly at home at an "Ice Party" of sorts
The ones where the place and the tables etc are all sculpted from ice

Enjoy and wishing you well to use it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Ash said:


> So, as Uncle Rob has mentioned before, There are 3 Great Mod Makers from Finland, Joni - CLZ / Joni - Brutale / Teppo - Wapari. I currently Have a Wapari Nano which has been in permanent use since 3 weeks now. It is so small but also so easy to carry. I simply love using it.
> 
> Today I received the Brutale V2 DNA75C. Wow. What a mod, Beautiful to look at but also very easy to hold and damn light. Their work is perfection to detail. Very well presented and when you open the box, you are simply mesmerised. I opted for Ivory Juma Body with Purple Juma Tube and fire button. What I love with these guys is that you can customise to your liking.
> 
> Expecting my CLZ X in very soon as well.
> 
> View attachment 101690
> 
> 
> View attachment 101691
> 
> 
> View attachment 101692





Holy shit. That is a beut. 

What does it cost if I may ask ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

